# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  اليوم .. عيد ميلاد الامير الحسن بن طلال الحادي والستون

## ajluni top

عمون - يصادف اليوم الخميس عيدُ الميلاد الحادي والستون لسمو الأمير الحسن بن طلال وقد حفلت السنة الماضية بأنشطة متنوعة لسموه، وبانشغاله الفاعل بالقضايا الثقافية والإنسانيّة والبيئية على نطاق العالم.

وقد تلقى سموه بهذه المناسبة رسائل التهنئة من الأصدقاء والمحبين من جميع أنحاء المعمورة.
في الأشهر الأخيرة، تلقى عمل سموه من أجل نشر قيم التفاهم والسلام اعترافًا دوليًّا متميّزًا فخلال عام 2007، منح سموه درجة الدكتوراة الفخرية من كل من جامعة لنْد في السويد، وجامعة إيتفوش لوراند في المجر.
وفي مطلع الشهر الحالي، منح سموّه في برلين جائزة أبراهام غايغر للسلام لعام 2008 تقديرًا لجهوده على النطاق العالمي في مجالات الاستدامة والمصالحة والتفاهم بين أتباع الديانات. وفي شباط/فبراير 2008، أعلنت مؤسسة نيوانو للسلام اليابانيّة منح سموه جائزة نيوانو الخامسة والعشرين للسلام.
كما سيتلقى سموه في شهر أيار/مايو القادم جائزة كالغَري السنوية الثانية للسلام من جامعة كالغَري في كندا. 
وقد أكد سموّه مرة أخرى الحاجة إلى معايير مشتركة في المعاملة الإنسانية لكل شعوب المنطقة.
كما وجه سموه مؤخرًا دعوة إلى جميع شعوب المنطقة للعمل على تعرّف تقاليدهم القائمة على الإنسانية المشتركة وبناء السلام والمصالحة.
وفي الأشهر الأخيرة أيضًا، أكّد سموه التزامه بالبيئة؛ مركزًا بقوة على قضايا الطاقة ذات الصلة ففي تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر، قدّم سموه إلى رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي وثيقة الكتاب الأبيض الذي يتناول مفهومًا شاملاً فوق قطري للطاقة والمياه والأمن المناخي. وقد وصفت هذه الوثيقة الإمكانات الهائلة للصحارى لتأمين الطاقة الآمنة والنظيفة بكلفة رخيصة لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا وأوروبا. كما تهدف هذه المبادرة إلى التصدي لقضية تغيّر المناخ بطريقة عمليّة من النواحي الاقتصادية والتقنية والسياسية.
وقد تكامل عمل سموه في مجال البيئة المستدامة مع جهوده من أجل تمكين المجتمع المدني في منطقة غرب آسيا وشمال إفريقيا. ففي شهر كانون الثاني/يناير الماضي، أطلق سموه مسودة الميثاق الاجتماعي للمنطقة وبصفته رئيس منتدى الفكر العربيّ وراعيه، يتوجه سموه الشهر المقبل إلى المملكة المغربيّة لإطلاق مشروع ميثاق المواطنة لمواطني الدول العربيّة خلال انعقاد الندوة الفكرية السنوية للمنتدى بعنوان ''المواطنة في الوطن العربي''.
وخلال زيارته لألمانيا في شهر شباط/فبراير الماضي، طُلب من سموه رئاسة مجلس مميّز يعنى بإقامة تحالف من أجل القواسم العالمية. ويهدف هذا المشروع إلى ترويج مفهوم المواطنة العالمية بين شعوب العالم.
ويعد هذا التحالف محاولة من أجل تخطي الحواجز بين الشعوب من خلال استراتيجية للحوار العالمي المتكامل تتصدى للقضايا فوق القطرية في خطوة غير مسبوقة لجمع التعليقات على مستوى العالم.
وقد أشار الأمير الحسن إلى أنه ''للمرة الأولى، توجّه دعوة للمشاركة إلى الممثلين الدوليين من كل قطاع: الحكومة والأعمال والمجتمع المدني'' في نطاق ما يمكن أن يشكل استفتاء عالميًا، ننصت من خلاله إلى ''صوت الشعوب''، بهدف إحداث تغيير إيجابي في سياسات العالم المتداخلة.(بترا).

فكل عام وانت يا سيدي بألف الف خير :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

كل عام وسيدي بألف خير وعقبال مليون سنة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا بخير

----------


## N_tarawneh

خالص التهاني لسمو الأمير الحسن بوافر الصحة والعمر المديد ...

----------


## احساس المطر

كل عام وانت بخير سيدي سمو الامير الحسن بن طلال

----------


## Xitooo

*كل عام و انت بخير سموّ الأمير*

----------


## ajluni top

الله يطول بعمره ومشكورين عالمرور جميعا

----------

